# Rex B. Hamilton looks forward to meeting you at the 2009 Midwest Haunters Convention



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Rex B. Hamilton looks forward to meeting you at the Midwest Haunters Convention




June 3, 2009




Greetings, Fellow Haunters:


I only have a few minutes to write to you this evening. So please pardon my briefness.

The Midwest Haunters Convention happens this weekend in Columbus, Ohio. I will be there from Thursday evening until Sunday afternoon. The Web site is Haunted House Convention | Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio

What’s new for me this year is an acting competition that my fellow Scab 5 members and I will judge on Friday evening right around 9:30 PM. The five of us have never done anything like this before so it should be hoot. We Scabs seem to be at our best when having to figure things out on the fly.

One could say all sorts of nice, complimentary things about MHC but the science of accounting often speaks in a way that needs no interpretation. To wit: the convention has moved into a larger exhibition hall in the Columbus Convention Center. Given the uneven economy of the moment, the fact that the haunt industry is expanding here and there should give us all hope for 2009.

As in years past, I will be an auction item for the benefit of the International Association of Haunted Attractions. At their auction, you can bid for my services for the weekend of October 30 and Halloween itself. I can’t wait.

I will greet you on Saturday morning as you walk in the doors of the exhibition hall. Like every other Ohio haunter, I welcome you to our fair state and wish you “Good Haunting” this October.


Very truly yours,





Rex B. Hamilton


13939 Clifton Boulevard
Lakewood, Ohio 44107-1462
216.973.0050 (cell)
[email protected]


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

We may go, Columbus is only a 1 1/2 hrs. away from us. If we go it'll be on Sat. and I'll take plenty of pics to post after we get back....sounds like fun.


----------

